# New-again cat person



## NancyC (Aug 1, 2006)

Friday afternoon, "Tulip" (to be renamed when we know her a day or so) will be delivered from a pet rescue group. She's ~7 weeks old and a border cat - looks a lot like our 10-1/2 year old border collie mix.

She'll be the 4th cat who's owned us in our 40 years of marriage. But the others all overlapped. Tyga died 8 years ago. So it's close to starting anew.

We're sure Fergie will be good. Heck, we're feeding a colony of feral cats down the street every evening. And Ferg learned years ago, with our daughter's cats, that cats have points. And she's been through our other daughter's marrying a neat guy with a toddler, then having a baby of her own. Ferg and both girls get along great - the younger is now 4. She's quite adaptable.

I checked the health forum and have some details about what food to get in. I'm also planning to get a covered litter box - for privacy and so Fergie doesn't snack. I still have a lot of things from Tyga (I'm a real Yankee) but would welcome suggestions for type of litter box and anything else. I did love the clumping litter as soon as it came out.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , sorry about Tyga  , would love to see pics of your kittes :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Tyga, I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum and post some pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Nancy, and welcome!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sorry about Tyga, I hope that you have a bright time here at catforum! :daisy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Nancy. You are going to love it here. 
Its so great you are feeding ferals!


----------

